# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  Asansam Box Version 2.3.8 Released Updates Will Continue

## mohamed73

*Asansam Box Version 2.3.8 Released Updates Will Continue* *Asansam Box Version 2.3.8 Released  Updates Will Continue  *  *GT-S5280 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair/Repair SN  GT-S5282 Direct Unlock/Imei Repair A+B/Repair SN  SM-N900R4 Write Firmware/Full Service  SM-N9008 Write Firmware/Full Service  SM-N900J Write Firmware/Full Service  SM-N900K Write Firmware/Full Service  SM-N9009 Write Firmware/Full Service  SM-N900S Write Firmware/Full Service  SHW-M500W Write Firmware/Full Service  SHV-E230K Write Firmware/Full Service  SHV-E230S Write Firmware/Full Service  SHV-E230S Write Firmware/Full Service  SHW-M480W Write Firmware/Full Service   About S5282 Direct Unlock
-----------------------------* *-Flash phone via Patch unlock Files(you can download on support) -Root phone viaالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tools -Unlock with ASANSAM BOX NOW* * About s5282 Direct Unlock and then write Arabic Files*
------------------------------------------------------------------- -Flash phone via Patch unlock Files first(you can download on support) -Root phone viaالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] tools *-Unlock with ASANSAM BOX NOW* -Flash S5282XXAME5_S5282OJVAMD4.zip File after root and unlock   *Download ================* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  mirrorcreator
================* *Download rar file and copy&extract to c:/asansam2(need 2.2.8)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  *Just For Warm UP***  * DO You Know What Is Next Update?    ASANSAM USERS REQUEST UPDATE  
BR
ASANGSM TEAM*

----------

